
Toybox is a 3D printer for kids - lasryaric
https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/toybox-the-3d-printer-just-for-kids-toys-technology/x/17194791#/
======
gkoberger
The bitmoji-style builder for 3D printed action figures is such a cool idea.

